# Religious SPs?



## DreamBubble (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello, I don't normally venture out of the INFP forum, but I was recently thinking about how most of the SPs I know are not religious, or wouldn't really consider themselves "properly" religious.
I am particularly interested in teenage SPs who are religious (the only religious SPs I know are adults)
Thanks for your help!


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

You know, adult SPs were once teenaged SPs, and frequently childhood SPs as well. ;-) so I'm not sure why you would differentiate between us. I'm an ISFP and quite the conservative Christian. I would definitely say that my Christian faith has certainly informed who I am since my early childhood, and probably, at some points, was the only thing that kept me from going off the deep end into depression, or some other self-destructive behavior and even suicide. In any case, I'm not sure why being an SP would keep one from, for instance, being spiritually inclined. I don't think these things are based on type, only on presumptuous thinking about types.


----------



## ster (Jun 15, 2009)

I considered myself consecrated to God for a good portion of my life, probably until my 20s, until a friend I cared for challenged my faith in the goodness of God. This was an agnostic/athiest friend who I found myself loving as a person, but God didn't seem to have a place for the likes of him. I think this muddied my knowledge and understanding of God, and to this day God is more of an idea rather than a close companion or best friend, the position God held in my life before. Now, I try taking each day as it comes, and try to make the best of it... with or without Jehovah God



> _“Live a good life. If there are gods and they are just, then they will not care how devout you have been, but will welcome you based on the virtues you have lived by. If there are gods, but unjust, then you should not want to worship them. If there are no gods, then you will be gone, but will have lived a noble life that will live on in the memories of your loved ones.” - Marcus Aurelius, Meditations_


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I am an esfp and I believe in the principles of the consistent life ethic. It used to be called "seamless garment" because Jesus Christ's tunic had no seams. I feel that the consistent life ethic is an integral part of my faith as a Christian. However, I found my faith as an adult. I was brought up without any faith. As an adult, I felt that I was missing something and that I needed spirituality to feel more complete as a person. But I am not convinced that this is type related.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I have never been able to convert to Christianity or Catholicism and Judaism,something about Western religion really turns me off. I've lived my life mostly Buddhist in perspective, with bits of Shintoism, Atheism and Agnosticism, Unitarian-Universalism, Visionary Art,New Age philosophy. I like to sample everything, but, I can't do Jesus,doesn't mean I haven't tried. I'm just more at home in Eastern Religion.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Brian1 said:


> I like to sample everything, but, I can't do Jesus,doesn't mean I haven't tried. I'm just more at home in Eastern Religion.


Can't do Jesus eh


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

puer_aeternus said:


> Can't do Jesus eh



Yah heard me right there buckaroo...yah got a problem with that?

That was my John Wayne impression..Anyhow...


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

DreamBubble said:


> Hello, I don't normally venture out of the INFP forum, but I was recently thinking about how most of the SPs I know are not religious, or wouldn't really consider themselves "properly" religious.
> I am particularly interested in teenage SPs who are religious (the only religious SPs I know are adults)
> Thanks for your help!


I was once teenage SP, but I have to disapoint. I wasnt religious as kid, teenage and also not as an adult (agnostic, actually).

In place where I comed from (apart of atheists and agnostics) most religious ppl are Christians and Jewish. And here is to say, that Christian faith is based mainly on believing in God and moral message. It never gave me answers I wanted, so here is nothing concrete to support my faith: this makes from abrahamic religions matter of emotions. You could emotionally connect and believe, or not.

Speaking logic, never was proven that Got does exist or otherwise.
Quite often on my mind is....well.... what if question isnt who, but WHAT is the God? In fact universe doesnt seem disorganized, I wouldnt a-priori rule out existence of some natural/cosmic force (however is it described).


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Here's a few Christian SPs:


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

yes.but just like anything elsein life,ill do it diffrently then an infp...lol..you clearly dontknowestp's orthe believing ppl in the world.


----------



## _sunkissed_ (Apr 28, 2013)

I am religious, of the belief there's something more. I believe in God, that there's one universal God and that the divine is in everything, we are all from God in the way that all are connected and that God listens to all. I believe in Angels.  Being Muslim, and I am good with this.

Meditation, chakras, manifestation/loa, auras, karma etc. Is all part of what i believe, as I also like to gather information from different places as i feel this is actually like science, and it's part of and differently explained in the different religions.

I don't feel like religion and science have to outrage each other. Just because you don't have a scientific proof of something, doesn't mean it makes it's any less real, and just because it's religion it doesn't have to be word for word, like you gonna burn in hell, i see it more symbolic so if i read this, i would maybe think that if you do that it's gonna be a part of your karma. Not that you gonna burn for a 1000 years. 

I also feel like it's all is one thing, the same, with different religions that fits to ones views and likes.

But yes I am religious and spiritual, and I am very sure of something more. I have believed in something more all my life, I am 18.


----------



## _sunkissed_ (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes i agree with this, I haven't before thought of being an SP could keep one from being religious.


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

I helped set up and am now Social Secretary (the person who organises parties and socials) for the Atheist Society at my University. So I suppose you could say I'm not religious LOL.

I was an apathetic atheist for years but in recent times I've become more passionate. I am a Theology student, though, so I have quite an interest in the history of religion and the ins and outs of Christianity. Just don't take those beliefs for myself.


----------



## Almostinsane (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm a Christian. I didn't start taking it seriously until I was about 14/15.
My dad is a minister, and so was my grandpa. There are other ministers in my family as well, so I grew up in a Christian home.

I am Protestant, with no selected denomination, although I currently attend a baptist church, I am considering the Catholic Church more and more


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

You'll find me haunting the pews of my local monastery any given day of the week. Was raised Catholic, was agnostic from 15 to 23, then became spiritual, then theist, then monotheist, then Judeo-Christian, then Christian, then Catholic again. So, yes, spiritual and religious. Planning on entering a religious community later this year (meaning, I'll be living in the monastery, not just frequenting the chapel).


----------

